# Compact camera for travel/everyday use



## killswitch (Jul 23, 2013)

Looking for a compact body for travel. Would prefer an optical viewfinder over an electronic one if possible, and one that has great ISO performance in this segment. Don't know if I am asking too much but would be great if I can get clean images upto 1600 in low light conditions and usable upto 3200/6400. I don't know if such compact bodies come with fast primes, or fast zooms but a fixed aperture lens would be nice. Basically looking to replace my 5D3 when I want to travel light or just out and about. Any recommendations?


----------



## killswitch (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone? :/


----------



## RGF (Jul 23, 2013)

how about your smart phone?


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 24, 2013)

Depends somewhat on budget and needs. Trying to fill in for a 5Diii is bringing along high expectations. Do you want an optical or electronic viewfinder? You could consider anything from Eos M to NEX-7 to Leica to Panasonic Lumix. I know folks who carry a G10 or G11 (maybe too big for pocket). If needing to fit in your pocket is not a parameter, this opens up other options. Do you want built in zoom? If not, you already have lenses so what about the Rebel SL1?

You might want to look at this:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/q311travelzoomgrouptest

They really liked the Powershot SX 230HS. There is the Fuji X100 or X100s, but that's a bigger budget camera.

I just brought the Eos M on a quick weekend turnaround with the 22mm. Don't expect a 5D but there is something to be said for its size and weight.


----------



## sanjosedave (Jul 24, 2013)

Sony RX 100


----------



## killswitch (Jul 24, 2013)

sanjosedave said:


> Sony RX 100



I had my eyes on this for quite sometime now. I am looking for something along this line. I like the EOS-M too.


----------



## GDub (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe I'm projecting, but... it seems to me you're bummed out because you didn't get in on the EOS M deal. I mean, it has everything you asked for except the viewfinder... and this is a Canon-centric site. Just saying.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 24, 2013)

The EOS-M is a tremendous value and meets most of your criteria except for an optical viewfinder. I picked up an M kit with 22/2 lens in the recent B&H $299 sale and am very happy with it. The IQ is even better than I expected and its low light/high ISO performance is very good. I took some ISO3200 shots at a outdoor party over the weekend when it was really dark - I didn't really expect them to be worth using, but with some noise reduction in LR4, they turned out pretty nice.

The RX1, Sony NEX system and Fuji X100s are all terrific options as well, with advantages over the EOS-M, but all cost 3-9 times as much and won't use your Canon EF lenses!

Regarding optical viewfinders, I think the low-end OVF's on the G-series cameras are too small and dim for practical use. Once you are conditioned to a large, bright view finder of a decent DSLR, its hard to settle for an inferior one.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 24, 2013)

After a lot of research I bought my fiancee the Sony RX-100 recently, and she took it along on a week's holiday (I joined in the 2nd half - ie the last 4 days of the holiday).

I have 2 Canon DSLRs, but I know that my fiancee, Ali, wouldn't want to have a big camera for most of her purposes (though she has used my DSLRs time to time). It is very compact and good body quality.

The Sony RX-100 is an impressive compact... bigger sensor than any other camera in that body size, and images are very usable at ISO1600, and reasonable at 3200, and still ok (if really required) at 6400.

Don't expect to match a FF in terms of DOF control or pure IQ, but compared to any other compact P&S cameras, it's very good. Each of the 20MP are sharp (good lens, great sensor).

It has plenty of customisation - and for Ali to play around with / learn settings, etc. The only gripe I would say is that macro is at wide angle only (ie it does great macro at wide, but can't focus close when the lens is zoomed in... bit of a shame, but still, we captured some excellent wildflower and even insect photos.

I prefer optical view finder - but then again, the Sony RX-100 is very capable, and has a good screen. The Sony Rx-100 vII has just been announced, with some minor improvements, but 95% of it is the same. 

I'm very happy with my purchase, and Ali is thankful with her present. I trust my contribution helps.

Paul


----------



## unfocused (Jul 24, 2013)

After a couple years of waiting and watching, I just bought a Fujifilm X-20. I am hiking to the bottom of the Grand Canyon in September and wanted something light, as every ounce will count. I'll leave my 7D up top and take this with me.

It just arrived Sunday, and I haven't had a lot of time with it. Still learning the menus, but I did quite a bit of research to find something that would fit my needs.

I wanted an optical viewfinder and an attached modest zoom lens. I have no desire to start a new collection of lenses. There are rumors that Fuji may eventually release an X-100-style camera with an attached zoom lens. If they do, I may move up to that, but in the meantime, I believe this will work for me.

I could not be happier with the hybrid optical finder (it's a true OVF and not an EVF, with the shooting data overlayed.) I wouldn't push it to 1600 and I doubt if I will want to print much larger than 11 x 14 with it.

I also wanted a small camera that I could take with me to work and have with me at lunch time, as I work in a downtown area and like to take walks when I have the time. I was a little surprised at how small it is (not pocketable small, but certainly tiny in comparison to the 7D). 

Not perfect (I would have liked a slightly larger sensor and it eats batteries), but after much research I felt it was the right choice for me and after a few hours of playing with it, I'm confident I made the right choice. 

Besides it's got that Fuji X-series styling that is super cool.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 24, 2013)

SL1 w/shorty forty


----------



## killswitch (Jul 24, 2013)

bholliman said:


> The EOS-M is a tremendous value and meets most of your criteria except for an optical viewfinder. I picked up an M kit with 22/2 lens in the recent B&H $299 sale and am very happy with it. The IQ is even better than I expected and its low light/high ISO performance is very good. I took some ISO3200 shots at a outdoor party over the weekend when it was really dark - I didn't really expect them to be worth using, but with some noise reduction in LR4, they turned out pretty nice.
> 
> The RX1, Sony NEX system and Fuji X100s are all terrific options as well, with advantages over the EOS-M, but all cost 3-9 times as much and won't use your Canon EF lenses!
> 
> Regarding optical viewfinders, I think the low-end OVF's on the G-series cameras are too small and dim for practical use. Once you are conditioned to a large, bright view finder of a decent DSLR, its hard to settle for an inferior one.



So in terms of high ISO performance between the RX1, Sony's NEX system, Fuji's x100s and Canon's EOS-M which one is known to perform better? Are there other systems worth looking into? My wife is going to be using this a lot more than me probably. But I can see myself using this in a lot of cases. The EOS-M's ability to take EF lenses is very tempting and missed out on that $300 deal.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 24, 2013)

EOS M.

Forgoe the optical viewfinder. On compacts they are riddled with parallax anyway.

I have an SX230 in the glovebox. Horrifically complex to use in anything other than green square mode. Terrible interface, really bad. Nice enough compact images, even at full zoom (where you will need the IS)

My girlfriend has an IXUS107, which is in many ways a much nicer camera to use (no manual control to speak of other than exposure compensation) and turns out good snapshot images. I don't know the current model, something like a 127 or similar?

If you want SLR quality and SLR low light ability in a (medium sized or larger) pocketable package then the M+22 is the way to go.


----------



## Welendlenses (Jul 24, 2013)

I think it depends on what you mean by "everyday use". If you're in my boat and often have small photo shoots that just need one decent shot for Facebook/blogging, a mirrorless with a prime lens works great (X100, Ricoh GR V, EOS M + 22mm)...that'd get you APS-C IQ.

But if you're going to the zoo or the park, you probably want zoom. X20 for the optical, Pentax MX1 for size and faster aperture (f1.8-f2.5). Blunty and Chris Niccolls seem to love the MX1.


----------



## MK5GTI (Jul 24, 2013)

i am personally waiting for the Fuji X30, rumor to have a 1" or bigger sensor.

hopefully, the size and price won't change much ;D


----------



## fugu82 (Jul 24, 2013)

I use a FujiX10 as a back-up/travel camera for my 5D3, and it is awesome. Small, discrete, cool retro look, terrific image quality. Plus you can pimp it out with a leather half-case and a soft shutter release!


----------



## babiesphotos.ca (Jul 24, 2013)

killswitch said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > The EOS-M is a tremendous value and meets most of your criteria except for an optical viewfinder. I picked up an M kit with 22/2 lens in the recent B&H $299 sale and am very happy with it. The IQ is even better than I expected and its low light/high ISO performance is very good. I took some ISO3200 shots at a outdoor party over the weekend when it was really dark - I didn't really expect them to be worth using, but with some noise reduction in LR4, they turned out pretty nice.
> ...



I used all of these (and many more) except for RX1, order from best to worst:
Fuji X100s
Sony NEX
EOS M

RX1 - unknown, based on pictures I've seen, similar to Fuji X100s, maybe a touch better?

Fuji X sensor is majestic APS-C sensor, it (almost) rivals my 6D. Ok, let me put it this way: it's equal to, or better than 5D MkII

If you're looking for compactness, I'd go Sony NEX 3N(Nex 6 if you have large budget), or Fuji X20. If IQ is more important and you're ready to pay for it, Fuji X100S, Fuji X-E1, or new and cheaper X-M1.

If you insist on EOS M (I wouldn't), it may be worth ordering this kit from Canada ($350 for EOS M 22mm+flash):
http://donsphoto.com/spec_sheet.html?catalog[product_guids][0]=8b579a40-b873-012f-87cd-20cf30bab63e

I currently have Nex 3N and Fuji X-E1 (beside my Canon 6D), after extensive, similar search to yours in finding 'ideal' small camera, . Of course, finding ideal camera is a fools errand, but that didn't stop me, hence wealth of experience


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Aug 21, 2013)

just replaced my older Leica DLux with a Fuji X20. Slightly larger but a definite step up.


----------

